# The Beretta Wheel is back!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - while it's not like my old "wheel' Of nine 92 variants...

This is my new "wheel" - a Junior sized version


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very Nice collection. We are definately on the same page:watching: Where's the Centennial?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Very Nice collection. We are definately on the same page:watching: Where's the Centennial?


Not worth the $$ to me for that gun... I'm not paying like $3k+


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice!

$3k is a lot, but I bet you'd drop that much in a heartbeat to add a real 93R to that collection/photo, wouldn't you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Nice!
> 
> $3k is a lot, but I bet you'd drop that much in a heartbeat to add a real 93R to that collection/photo, wouldn't you? :mrgreen:


For a 93R - sho nuff


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice "wheel"! I have to admit though, that would be the "Wheel of Death" for me and my wallet. Lol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Nice "wheel"! I have to admit though, that would be the "Wheel of Death" for me and my wallet. Lol.


Yes indeed


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

denner said:


> Very Nice collection. We are definately on the same page:watching: Where's the Centennial?


It's too bad, I too can make a wheel of Berettas but the upscale drive at Beretta is pricing shooters out of the market. At over $3000 it's likely to stay in the dealer's safe. The 5 or 6 on Gunbroker have not moved since they posted them, one has dropped to $2999 for weeks and still no bites. This model may be the Beretta collectable that all the dealers still have in 10 years.

I call the Centennial a $900 gun with a $2600 frame safety, or a $900 gun with a frame safety and $2600 logo tax  It's definitely a nice gun but not at that price, now if they made a shooter at $900 or so I'd be in. Till then... I'm good with these.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I should have one more part to the wheel soon.

I was going to buy an M9A1 compact yesterday - but the one at the local shop had an issue. So, when I can get to a gun show next month, I'll be buying one


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Is that similar to the old Centurion? I had one of those a long time ago; 'twas nice handgun, but not that much smaller than the full-size pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Is that similar to the old Centurion? I had one of those a long time ago; 'twas nice handgun, but not that much smaller than the full-size pistol.


No, a Centurion is a compact slide on a fullsize frame.

This is basically a railed compact. It is current production.


----------

